# New red spot on black skirt tetra's tail fin?



## semisweetgracie (Sep 21, 2008)

What is this, and is it a problem? Kind of looks like smeared blood. Could it be Red Pest? Will it infect the other fish in the tank? Sorry, I spent forever trying to get a picture, and now they won't upload... grrrr.


----------

